# Simple Sheath Dress



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Simple Sheath Dress, Using no 3 needles cast on 28sts,
Row 1 - 3: 3 rows k1 p1 rib 
Rows 4 - 17: Knit all rows (or to desired length) - 14 rows
Row 18: K7, M1, k14, M1, k to end (30sts)
Rows 19-26: (Knit) - 9 rows
Row 27: k2, (k2tog,k4) 4 times, k2tog, k2 (25 sts)
Row 28 - 32: Knit - 5 rows
Row 33: k10, M1, k1, M1, k3, M1, k1, M1, k10 (29sts)
Rows 34 - 36: Knit - 3 rows
Armhole shaping:
Row 37: k6, cast off 2, k13, cast off 2, k to end
Row 38: k6, cast on 6sts, k13, cast on 6sts,k6
Row 39: k4, k2tog, k6, k2tog, k9, k2tog, k6, K2tog, K4 (33)
Row 40: knit, Cast off

Simple Sheath Dress, Using no 3 needles cast on 28sts,
Row 1 - 3: 3 rows k1 p1 rib 
Rows 4 - 17: Knit all rows (or to desired length) - 14 rows
Row 18: K7, M1, k14, M1, k to end (30sts)
Rows 19-26: (Knit) - 9 rows
Row 27: k2, (k2tog,k4) 4 times, k2tog, k2 (25 sts)
Row 28 - 32: Knit - 5 rows
Row 33: k10, M1, k1, M1, k3, M1, k1, M1, k10 (29sts)
Rows 34 - 36: Knit - 3 rows
Armhole shaping:
Row 37: k6, cast off 2, k13, cast off 2, k to end
Row 38: k6, cast on 6sts, k13, cast on 6sts,k6
Row 39: k4, k2tog, k6, k2tog, k9, k2tog, k6, K2tog, K4 (33)
Row 40: knit, Cast off


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

love this dress and the belt is so cute..  TY


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Another very pretty outfit for Barbie. Like what you used for her belt. Very clever. Thank you again. :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

So cute and looks to be fairly simple. Can't wait to do several for my granddaughter (who has so many Barbie's here I'm afraid to count them). Christmas is just around the corner for us knitters.

THANKS! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this. Another one for the dolly pattern file


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for doing this! Willie


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you. Very cute!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Smart little dress and pretty color. 

What kind of yarn did you use? Why did you write the pattern twice? Is there a front and back and you have to seam it together on the sides or just one seam down the back?


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aw shucks, thought this was an adult size dress. Darling pattern.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

renie60135 said:


> Aw shucks, thought this was an adult size dress. Darling pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a great pattern.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern,love the belt idea.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Lafemmefran said:


> Smart little dress and pretty color.
> 
> What kind of yarn did you use? Why did you write the pattern twice? Is there a front and back and you have to seam it together on the sides or just one seam down the back?


Showing it twice was a mistake.
The yarn I use is: HERRSCHNERS 2-PLY AFGHAN YARN


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Show the pattern direction is a mistake.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! So pretty and love the belt you added.
Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute dress!


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

renie60135 said:


> Aw shucks, thought this was an adult size dress. Darling pattern.


I was ALSO hoping for an adult pattern. Wish I had Barbie's figure so I would look this good in a sheath dress! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Kitty That is adorable. However, my hand knitting isn't up to being able to do that.
Does the M1 mean marker 1?
What's the gauge, yarn used?

Kitty also did you know you repeated the pattern twice? Is that the way its suppose to be or...?

Curious minds want to know

Rhyanna


----------



## Stitchinfits (Jun 11, 2013)

M1, I believe, is for "Make 1", a simple increase in which you insert the left needle under the ladder between your needles, between the stitch you just worked on the right and the next one on the left and knit into the back loop. It gives you more stitches in your current row for widening a piece. 

Thanks Kitty for an elegant outfit... I was just looking for something like this! 

Tonja


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok thanks for explaining Tonja


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok thanks for explaining Tonja


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

any clue how you make your Barbie Belt pls?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the outfit would love to know where you got the belt buckles from as I have made the dress and it turned out well just needs a belt!


----------

